# Public Transport in CT?



## condorian (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello,

Originally from JHB and have lived a number of years in Europe. I am looking at returning to SA and settling CT. I was wondering for the initial period, is there some form of safe public transport?In and around?

Thanks
c


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

condorian said:


> Hello,
> 
> Originally from JHB and have lived a number of years in Europe. I am looking at returning to SA and settling CT. I was wondering for the initial period, is there some form of safe public transport?In and around?
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure you'll get different replies as well since there're 2 parties on this forum. I'm a white female and my husband says it's not really safe to use public transport for me. But I know a couple of female students who did and weren't hurt.

At the same time I think it depends on where you'll live because there're some places where it's safe or the opposite (my husband uses trains sometimes when he has to go to town)


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I would personally avoid most public transport i.e. trains, buses, and 16 seater taxi's. 

That being said, I believe that the new MyCiTi bus service is not bad at all. You can Google their routes.

I found this blog on public transport in Cape Town which may be helpful, though I am of the opinion that they are downplaying the danger, especially on trains. Public Transport Cape Town

Then again, there are those who believe that transport in the Western Cape is inadequate and unsafe:

"Public transport in Cape Town is limited, inconvenient, inaccessible, unsafe, infrequent, expensive and unreliable. Commuters use it but they don't like it. Recent data shows almost 40 percent of minibus taxi users, 50 percent of rail users and 24 percent of bus users are dissatisfied with the service, citing overcrowding, infrequency, road danger, lack of facilities while waiting, the distance from home to the service, and lack of security on the walk to the service; 39 percent of commuters complain that transport is either not available, or too far from their homes, while 11 percent spend more than 20 percent of their monthly income on public transport." http://www.iolproperty.co.za/roller/news/entry/cape_town_s_public_transport


----------

